# Doctor Who fans?



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't know if this fit in in the Films and Television category but Doctor Who is more SciFi than fantasy. I'm a huge fan. I'm currently having Doctor Who withdrawals now that the season is done so while waiting for the next season, I'm catching up on Sarah Jane Adventures episodes (RIP Elisabeth Sladen  ) Any other fans here? Of the old and the new series!


----------



## Gryffin (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm very new to it. My roommate loves Doctor Who and everyday we watch an episode pretty much, some old and some new. I like what I've seen. I never expected to like it so much, for some reason.


----------



## Lucas Delrose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a bit of a Doctor Who fan myself.
I do like the new stuff, I've tried watching some old stuff now and then. I don't mind the old stuff, I do love the tacky old school sets 
I'm also a major Torchwood fan, I really hate admitting it but I do love it more than Doctor Who lately after being such a Doctor Who fan. I think its because it seems more darker and deeper than Doctor Who. I like the way Torchwood makes you think this could really happen and we would probably react like this as a race.


----------



## Kelise (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a few threads of Doctor Who already here  But for the Gaiman episode and Season Six - not Doctor Who in general. But rest assured, there are fans here.

I adore Doctor Who. Mostly the new show, but a select few of the old eps, and ALL of the Big Finish audio plays and the books which are quite entertaining. 

8th was my favourite doctor - he's so snarky! But 11th has stolen his place and gently bumped him to a close second. Then it would probably be 9th, then 10th. Tennant was nice, but I think a lot of his fans are there for the looks. The writing at the end of his carrier was honestly quite... awful. RTD's writing has been summed up in essays far better than I could say. All I'll comment on is how annoyed I am that he thinks he can change canon around to suit himself. At least Moffat twists and turns it, backing it up with references to Old Who. Grr. 
Still, RTD has to be respected for reviving Who successfully in 2005.

Doctor Who has to be my favourite show, my room is full of TARDISes and figurines and when I went to London I went to the Doctor Who Experience, which was quite a bit of fun and I liked getting photos in the TARDIS. My partner is much more obsessed with Doctor Who than I am (which says quite a bit) and collects bits of the clothing so he can dress like the Doctor at college and so on. He's a dork 

I think tonight we get a sneak preview of the Christmas Ep via the Children In Need event, so yay! Can't wait to see what's in store for us next month.


----------



## Cinder (Nov 21, 2011)

Since Stephen Moffat became the writer, I've been a MASSIVE fan of the show. I'll admit, it leaves my poor brain a little confused at times, but then I can just look at Amy Pond 

But seriously, I think Moffat's storytelling is genius. The way he weaves plots together is amazing. Series Six wasn't as good as Series Five, but that doesn't really matter since they were both great.

In fact, I'm setting off soon to buy Series 6 on DVD!


----------



## Masronyx (Nov 26, 2011)

A good friend of mine turned  me on to Doctor Who a couple of years ago.  My very first episode was "Unearthly Child" the pilot with Hartnell.  Since then, I've been trying to sample a bit of each one.  My favorite(s) is the third Doctor, Jon Pertwee.  Mostly because he kicks the Master's behind on more than one occasion.  

I adore the 11th Doctor also.  I love the character. In my opinion, however, I am not very fond of Stephen Moffat. I do not like where he's taking it with the character River Song. The show started as a science fiction. But lately it seems more and more like Fantasy.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 4, 2012)

I have watched Doctor Who since... forever. It is one of my all time favourite shows.

Granted some of the plot lines get a bit weird, but they always come up with the goods.

I wasn't really a fan of the River Song plot line, kinda glad that one is over. As soon as Amy decided to call her daughter Melody I was just like... EURGH! But I got over it.

Shattered that Amy is leaving, or has left, or whatever (I've no idea what's going on with them really). She's my favourite assistant ever, and Rory was a champ too.

Matt Smith is amazing though. Honestly I thought Doctor Who had peaked with Tenant, but Matt Smith is now my favourite Doctor. Then Tenant, then Tom Baker, then Peter Davidson, then all the rest together.

Few of my favourite episodes are:

The girl in the Fire place
Weeping Angels
Christmas Special with Gambon and Katherine Jenkins
The double episode with Matt Smith and Pandora's box, that was amazing.
Actually and the one with Martha and The Master (the bloke from Life on Mars... forget his name, but he's awesome) Was kinda hoping that he would be the next Doctor after Tenant to be honest, but Matt Smith came good in the end. Wasn't so great in Party Animals.

I think my favourite series is series 2 of the New lot though.

Stevan Moffat doesn't write all the episodes, but yeah, the River Song stuff got a bit cruel and unusual towards the end. I believe he was responsible for that.

Anyway, love Doctor Who!


----------



## writingcontest (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a pretty big fan of the newer, modern Doctor Who. My brother got me into it. 

^ Definitely agree that the Pandora's box and wheeping angels being some of the best episodes.


----------



## soulless (Jan 5, 2012)

I love all Who; Classic, "Nu-Who", Torchwood and The Sarah Jane Adventures (RIP). Its mostly the possibility of the stories being so varied that attracts me. And I actually quite enjoyed the River Song arc, although I am also glad that the next series will be more standalone tales.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't mind River as a recurring character, I would have preferred she stayed a bit more mysterious to be honest. I wasn't a fan of how it ended.


----------

